# Pet Passport Farce



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

I intend to take our dog overseas in August \ September time & was advised to get a pet passport sorted in advance as it can take 6 months, so here goes.
In December the dog was vaccinated for Rabies & January a blood test was carried out. I have just contacted the vets today for the results & find the blood test was ok. I am also informed that it is a further £31.50 for the passport document which wait for it was valid from the date of Rabies injection in December 09.
As I say I do not intend taking the dog away until late summer & by then I will have lost 8 months of passport validity which equates to more than 25% of the passport life of 2 years.
This seems like a con to me and I cannot get any sense out of the vets administrator.
I realise that yes I could of taken the dog away once the Rabies vaccine had been done but I would not have been able to return with the dog for a further 6 months, that being if the blood test was ok. I only wish to take the dog for say a couple of weeks holiday every few months. 
Anyone else feel as though they have been conned by this, as I certainly do. I am not sure if my vets have carried out this procedure correctly, is it worth speaking to Defra.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

the passport is dated from the date of the rabies test but where do you get that the passport is only valid for 2 years? The passport is valid untiil the pet dies.

Waz


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

The vets admin just told me this afternoon that it is only valid for 2 years.
I am awaiting a call from the vet, he may explain things better.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The jab is normally valid for three years, but the passport is for life unless you let the re-innoculations lapse.

tony


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

You are dead right Tony


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tony you clicked before I did that it isx the jab that lasts for 2 years not the passport. I think there is an earlier post about the jabs lasting 1, 2 or 3 years.

Waz


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Our dog has just had her rabies booster, 2 years after the first jab so her passport continues. There is a vaccine that lasts 3 years but many vets don't use it.
The booster cost me £28 which is not a lot for another 2 years protection.
I agree that the initial setting up of the passport and blood testing costs quite a bit but after that it is OK so long as you remember to get the booster within the 2 (or 3) years, otherwise you need another blood test and 6 months before the dog can come back into the UK.
It sounds draconian but believe me you don't take any risks with rabies.

Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi our cat is on the three year vaccine, just had her done again.

Olley


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with the later posters, once you have the passport it last for the life of the dog, provided you keep up the two year jabs, our pup was done last . Sounds like your vets dont do to many.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid there isn't anyway you can avoid the initial pets passport procedure.

Once the Rabies vaccination is done and a blood test done a month later and result shows dog has immunity, you can then go abroad.

However because you have to wait for 6 months to return to the UK most people do so as most people just have their annual holidays.

For people who tour for longer periods they can take their dog abroad once the above is done.

DO MAKE SURE that when it comes to renewing the anti-rabies vaccination that you do so before it expires. If you do it on the day it expires it is too late.

DEFRA's web site has Fact sheet no 3 which you might find useful.

The last anti rabies vaccination given to our dog was for 3 years.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our rabies vaccination is for 3 years, our French vet tells us that she uses exactly the same vaccine, but the injections have to be every year.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes the passport is valid for life. THE MOST IMPORTANT THING TO REMEMBER. When you go back to have your rabies booster done every 2 years - MAKE SURE IT DOES NOT LAPSE. If you let it lapse by just 1 day, you do have to start the whole procedure over again. That happened to a friend of ours and they had to wait a further 7 months again, and of course all the costs again.

Sharon


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

leseduts said:


> Our rabies vaccination is for 3 years, our French vet tells us that she uses exactly the same vaccine, but the injections have to be every year.


In France and other countries in Europe "The Law" says "ALL" dogs must be vaccinated against rabies every year.

In the UK there is no law requiring you to have your dogs vaccinated against Rabies therefore the validity of the vaccine used by vets for the passport scheme is dictated by the manufacturer of the vaccine, which is typically 2 years. If you are going to France for a short holiday (I think from memory 3 months or less) then you are covered by the pet passport. If, however, you stay for a long holiday, (again, I think it is 3 months and over), theoretically the French laws apply and your dog should be re-vaccinated on or before the anniversary of the last vaccination.

In practice, it is unlikely that this situation would ever come to the attention of the French authorities, unless you are staying in the same place for a year or so, when the local Vet or Mayor may notice that you had not renewed.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

leseduts said:


> Our rabies vaccination is for 3 years, our French vet tells us that she uses exactly the same vaccine, but the injections have to be every year.


We have twice been told that in Spain, it seems the vaccine is not harmful so we do it annually to be sure, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Our dog has had a 3 year jab.
The point is the passport starts from the first jab date as you can --if you are going out of UK for longer than 6 months --take your dog out of the country straight away.
They dont look at the passport going out only when you come in.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We had our dogs blood test last Friday, still waiting for the results. I would have thought you would be taking a chance if you took the dog abroad straight after the jab and it failed its blood test later. Or have i got it wrong? Chasper.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The Jab is much cheaper in Spain so we get it done down here, and all her other Jabs 
The whole lot comes to about £50. Last time I went to the vet at home they wanted £30 plus vat just to say hello.

No wonder they run around in big flash cars.

Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

chasper said:


> We had our dogs blood test last Friday, still waiting for the results. I would have thought you would be taking a chance if you took the dog abroad straight after the jab and it failed its blood test later. Or have i got it wrong? Chasper.


I would wait for a blood test first but its only if you are going out of the country for longer than 6 months and most of us get the Rabies Jab done because we are going on holiday so you have to comply with the 6 month wait which is really 7 months because of the months wait for the blood test and the results.
As for cost of a dog passport for the first time it ends up nearer £300 by the time you pay for the Vet here, the passport, the jabs and blood test, fares and Vets fee in France. A costly affair.

edited to spell fares right


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

What Fairs do you go to Mavis.

Andy


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

locovan said:


> chasper said:
> 
> 
> > We had our dogs blood test last Friday, still waiting for the results. I would have thought you would be taking a chance if you took the dog abroad straight after the jab and it failed its blood test later. Or have i got it wrong? Chasper.
> ...


We are registered with a vet at home and one in Scotland where our H/Home is, the passport here £300 plus in Scotland its less the £150 ??

I can get the two dogs boosters for the price of one in Scotland also.

Vets just charge what they want 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

inkey-2008 said:


> What Fairs do you go to Mavis.
> 
> Andy


Saved me from Frank :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

8O You are kidding!!! It costs around £180.00 in Herefordshire.

Correction - just checked our records -£122.00

Sharon


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I would always wait for the blood test to come back and show the dog has immunity. 

I would hate for my dog to be bitten and catch rabies (although it is rare it is still around).


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sharnor said:


> 8O You are kidding!!! It costs around £180.00 in Herefordshire.
> 
> Correction - just checked our records -£122.00
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon.
What does the whole lot cost though from the first day --The jab the blood test the issue of the passport the French Vet the pets control and fare back coming home-- that all came to £300.00 for one holiday.
I know next time will be so much cheaper but to set it up for that first trip thats what I paid. 
And you have 9 dogs??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This exchange got me thinking so I took a look at our records, in Lancashire.

Chip was done at same time as other "bits" were removed from Rudy, but I think was £20.
Rabies jab £45
Blood test £80
Dog fare surcharge + extra premium on Red Penant insurance £27
...means £172.

That does exclude the vets fees on t'other side for the tick treatment, though.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

locovan said:


> Sharnor said:
> 
> 
> > 8O You are kidding!!! It costs around £180.00 in Herefordshire.
> ...


Rabies Jab £44
Blood Test £11
Lab Report £47
Issue of passport £20

I have allowed Sasha's passport to lapse - she is nearly 14 so does not come on the long trips with us

So I have 7 who have passports now.

Muffin will go and visit the vet at 12 weeks of age and get her microchip - that normally costs around £20.00 and her first rabies jab.

If we decide to keep a boy from this next litter, then we will have him done too. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well the question now is why are there so many variations in the fees.
Surely it should be a set fee throughout the country :wink:


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, it seems to have thrown up quite a debate on price structures & procedures.
Any way the vet called me this afternoon & sympathises with me regarding the loss of the first 6-8 months explaining it is the norm.
I realise this now after reading all your posts but it is still a bit unfair & obviously the expense will ease over the coming years as long as I remember to re-vaccinate before due date. He did say the passport lasts for life of dog but explained not to look at it as a passport but more as a Rabies Free Certificate.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Just paid the £72 here in Hungary for 2 dog and 2 cats and that was with the vet doing a house call as well.
Waz


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

erneboy said:


> leseduts said:
> 
> 
> > Our rabies vaccination is for 3 years, our French vet tells us that she uses exactly the same vaccine, but the injections have to be every year.
> ...


Hi if you live in Spain for three months or more, the annual rule applies as that is the law there, if you are in the UK and don't reside in Spain for longer than 3 months then UK law applies..............ie you go by the expiry date on the passport. Our dogs both now have three year vaccines, the last one being done just before Xmas and our Vet said more and more Vets are going on to the three year one.

I asked at Calais as a precaution and was told that they are only interested in the expiry date on the passport.

Just to add, we met a couple in Portugal that should have had friends travelling with them, the friends dog had been vaccinated after a year when it should have been three years and the dog was ill, in fact they had to postpone their trip and had a on going case with the UK vet for giving them wrong information as the vaccination needn't actually have been done at all.

If unsure ring DEFRA and ask ref the country where you reside, which is what I did initially and they confirmed the UK requirements, also see Zulurita's topic at the top of this forum.


----------

